# Roofing Sales Reps needed for Chicago area.



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Seeking 1 commercial and 1 residential roofing sales rep for the 2012 season. Things are slow now, but I am looking for the right candidates to begin interviewing and training before things pick up in March. (I am posting here because there is no Help Wated section of the forum.)

Seeking 2 Roofing Sales Reps with Proven Experience and Earnings

Roofing company servicing the greater Northern Chicagoland area seeks an Honest and Experienced roofing sales rep. We are offering a generous compensation package! You will earn 30% of the gross profit from each of your sales. Consider yourself a partner in the company. There will be no salary or draws. 

If you are residential most of your leads will be provided but you will be expected to self generate leads in the slow time. This is NOT an insurance/hail restoration position. 

If you are commercial, some leads will be provided (especially if you have the capability to bid from print and specs) but you will be expected to generate most of your own leads. It is highly preferred that any candidate who applies will already have a network of property and facility managers with whom they already have an established relationship. 

The services you will promote include:

Low slope Single ply roofing (TPO, PVC & EPDM), Shingle Roofing, Seamless gutters, box style and custom gutters.


*We are not the cheapest, if you are used to selling cheap roofing please do not apply.* Part of your job will be to identify the customer's needs and convince the customer why we are worth a larger investment.

Qualified Candidates will have a proven track record of selling roofing services ( not less than $500,000.00 annually for residential and not less than $1,000,000.00 annually for commercial ) for at least 2 recent years.
You will work from your home and need your own vehicle and ladder and be able to climb atop various roofs. *You will be expected to conduct yourself with honesty and integrity at all times, please. *


If you are an honest and experienced roofing sales rep, and can prove your past earnings of at least $500,000 annually, please send an e-mail. 

Call 847-729-3496 or http://reliableamerican.us/who/contact-us.php


----------



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll bump you to the top. Now that the post is there.... We are hiring experienced foreman and salesman. Must be familiar with single-ply, hot work and sloped roofing. Bi-lingual a plus. D/L mandatory. And applicant must provide verifiable industry references.

http://www.affordableroofingcontractors.com


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

*Charlotte Roofing*

We are also hiring Sales reps, Canvassers, Lead generators in the Charlotte NC area. We are not just Roofing but Remodeling and Painting as well so there is much opportunity to upsell and make additional income. visit us online at http://www.room2roof.com and apply online.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL Get your own threads guys! 

Someone saw this posting and applied and I am waiting for him to show. I called him 2 minutes ago and he said he took someone elses offer. LOL no surprise this happens all the time when it comes to job seekers. 

So the position is still available!


----------

